# quote



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

The banner on the forum say's :


> TT Forum - Probably the best TT Forum in the web


Is it IN the web, or ON the web?

Or is IN the same as ON ?
I'm Dutch, and my english sucks.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Rebel said:


> I'm Dutch, and my english sucks.


Well you can improve your English but you'll always be Dutch. Sucks huh?

:wink:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Rebel said:


> The banner on the forum say's :
> 
> 
> > TT Forum - Probably the best TT Forum in the web
> ...


Should be ON I reckon.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeah John, its hard to be a dutchmen on a english forum.
Specialy on a forum with so much love.....and men.

Let's just hope Jae, or the webdesigner knows the different between ON and IN, when it get's to woman.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Let's just hope Jae, or the webdesigner knows the different between ON and IN, when it get's to woman.


Makes no odds IMO :twisted:


----------

